# [solved]override width in setfont for consolefont?

## vaxbrat

TLDR:  HDMI cables may screw you on 4k+ panels.  Use Displayport instead.  END EDIT

I'm trying to get a new system stabilized with a ryzen 1700x and a Gigabyte RX 460 video card.  I started with kernel 4.12.5, but that appears to have troubles loading the polaris11 firmware mc bin file when amdgpu is loaded.  So it falls back to a standard vesa style framebuffer with a sane looking consolefont.

I unmasked unstable for the gentoo-sources and got and built 4.13.1.  That does load amdgpu and firmware but now the console font in the high res text mode looks like garbage since the characters are getting slammed into each other as if the mode width was shorter than what the font was using.  I looked into setfont and its man pages suggest

 *Quote:*   

> Most fonts have a width of 8 bits, but with the framebuffer device (fb) other widths can be used.

 

But then it apparently gives me no option to override anything other than the height with the -h option.

I've yet to get the amdgpu to play nice with the xorg-server as well.

```
Xorg -configure

X.Org X Server 1.19.3

Release Date: 2017-03-15

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.13.1-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux mike 4.13.1-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 14:19:24 EDT 2017 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-4.13.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro dobtrfs selinux=0

Build Date: 16 September 2017  02:06:42PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 16 15:53:24 2017

List of video drivers:

        amdgpu

        ati

        qxl

        radeon

        spiceqxl

        fbdev

        vesa

        modesetting

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x4e) [0x58b1be]

(EE) 1: Xorg (0x400000+0x18ee99) [0x58ee99]

(EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f9950b37000+0x10e10) [0x7f9950b47e10]

(EE) 

(EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

(EE) 

Fatal server error:

(EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

(EE) 

(EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(EE) 

(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

Aborted

```

```
# emerge -pv xorg-server                                                         

                                                                                                              

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:                                                        

                                                                                                              

Calculating dependencies... done!                                                                             

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.3:0/1.19.3::gentoo  USE="doc glamor ipv6 kdrive static-libs suid udev xorg xvfb -debug -dmx (-libressl) -minimal (-selinux) -systemd -tslib -unwind -wayland -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest" 5,909 KiB                                                                                             

                                                                                                              

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 5,909 KiB

```

Guess I'll mask that and try to back up a version or so to see if I can get things working.  Otherwise I guess I'll just have to sit and wait for a stable amdgpu config to end up in portage.Last edited by vaxbrat on Thu Sep 21, 2017 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vaxbrat

I don't want to try nomodeset for the grub command line args but I did play around with adding things like video=HDMI-A:1280X1024 to it, setting GRUB_GFXMODE to 1280x1024 and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep and then eventually to GRUBGFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text.  The initial boot screen looks like 1280x1024 which would be the limit for a standard VESA video mode.  Tweaking the other two affect the intermediate period when the kernel is booting before amdgpu gets loaded and fires up.  However after that it would appear that the framebuffer in the virtual consoles goes to 3440x1440 mode, and that's when the console fonts go to hell in a handbasket:

```
# hwinfo --framebuffer

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer                           

  [Created at bios.459]

  Unique ID: rdCR.Oa2wXL+dA37

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices POLARIS21"

  Vendor: "(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."

  Device: "POLARIS21"

  SubVendor: "AMD ATOMBIOS"

  SubDevice: 

  Revision: "01.00"

  Memory Size: 48 MB

  Memory Range: 0xe0000000-0xe2ffffff (rw)

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+832), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0310: 640x480 (+1280), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0313: 800x600 (+1664), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1664), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0316: 1024x768 (+2048), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0319: 1280x1024 (+2560), 15 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0363: 1280x960 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0365: 1280x960 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0366: 1280x960 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0321: 640x480 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0322: 800x600 (+3328), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0323: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0324: 1280x1024 (+5120), 24 bits

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown
```

```
# fbset

mode "3440x1440"

    geometry 3440 1440 3440 1440 32

    timings 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

    accel true

    rgba 8/16,8/8,8/0,0/0

endmode
```

Are there any fonts that can go into /usr/share/consolefonts that might make virtual consoles useable on a 4k panel?

----------

## vaxbrat

Going back to xorg-server-1.18.4 gets rid of the segfault when I try to Xorg -configure but then it claims that there we have no devices to configure:

```
# Xorg -configure

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.13.1-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux mike 4.13.1-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 14:19:24 EDT 2017 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-4.13.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro dobtrfs selinux=0 video=HDMI-A:1280X1024

Build Date: 16 September 2017  08:29:33PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 16 21:21:39 2017

List of video drivers:

        amdgpu

        ati

        radeon

        spiceqxl

        fbdev

        vesa

        modesetting

        qxl

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.

(EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.

```

```
# more /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[   538.639] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[   538.639] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   538.639] Build Operating System: Linux 4.13.1-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   538.639] Current Operating System: Linux mike 4.13.1-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 14:19:24 EDT 2017 x8

6_64

[   538.639] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-4.13.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro dobtrfs selinux=0 video=H

DMI-A:1280X1024

[   538.639] Build Date: 16 September 2017  08:29:33PM

[   538.639]  

[   538.639] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[   538.639]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   538.639] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   538.639] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 16 21:21:39 2017

[   538.639] (II) Loader magic: 0x813c40

[   538.639] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   538.639]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   538.639]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[   538.639]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[   538.639]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[   538.639] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   538.648] (--) PCI:*(0:12:0:0) 1002:67ff:1458:2301 rev 207, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/2097152,

 0xfe900000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   538.648] List of video drivers:

[   538.648]    amdgpu

[   538.648]    ati

[   538.648]    radeon

[   538.648]    spiceqxl

[   538.648]    fbdev

[   538.648]    vesa

[   538.648]    modesetting

[   538.648]    qxl

[   538.648] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"

[   538.648] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so

[   538.649] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   538.649]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.4.0

[   538.649]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   538.649]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[   538.649] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[   538.649] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[   538.649] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   538.649]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 7.10.0

[   538.649]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   538.649]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[   538.649] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[   538.649] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[   538.649] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   538.649]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 7.10.0

[   538.649]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   538.649]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[   538.649] (II) LoadModule: "spiceqxl"

[   538.649] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/spiceqxl_drv.so

[   538.684] (II) Module spiceqxl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   538.684]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.1.5

[   538.684]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   538.684]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[   538.684] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   538.684] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[   538.684] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   538.684]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.4.4

[   538.684]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   538.684]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[   538.684] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   538.684] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[   538.684] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   538.684]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.3.4

[   538.684]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   538.684]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[   538.684] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   538.684] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[   538.684] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   538.684]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4

[   538.684]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   538.684]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[   538.684] (II) LoadModule: "qxl"

[   538.685] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/qxl_drv.so

[   538.686] (II) Module qxl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   538.686]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.1.5

[   538.686]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   538.686]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[   538.686] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[   538.692] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:

        All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver

[   538.692] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for spiceqxl

[   538.692] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[   538.692] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[   538.692] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[   538.693] No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.

```

However I had a framebuffer with ratty looking text from amdgpu that fbset claims is 3440x1440, entries for card0 under /sys/class/drm where card0-HDMI-A-1/status shows connected, a node at /dev/dri/card0, and a bunch of modules associated with amdgpu as follows:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  0

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

crc32c_intel           24576  0

ghash_clmulni_intel    16384  0

pcbc                   16384  0

nct6775                40960  0

hwmon_vid              16384  1 nct6775

aesni_intel           184320  0

aes_x86_64             20480  1 aesni_intel

crypto_simd            16384  1 aesni_intel

glue_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

amdkfd                 73728  1

cryptd                 20480  3 crypto_simd,ghash_clmulni_intel,aesni_intel

sp5100_tco             16384  0

igb                   139264  0

amdgpu               1613824  1

fbcon                  40960  76

i2c_piix4              16384  0

bitblit                16384  1 fbcon

dca                    16384  1 igb

softcursor             16384  1 bitblit

font                   20480  1 fbcon

tileblit               16384  1 fbcon

i2c_algo_bit           16384  2 igb,amdgpu

ttm                    69632  1 amdgpu

drm_kms_helper        102400  1 amdgpu

cfbfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

syscopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

cfbimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

cfbcopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

drm                   258048  4 amdgpu,ttm,drm_kms_helper

fb                     61440  6 amdgpu,bitblit,tileblit,softcursor,fbcon,drm_kms_helper

fbdev                  16384  2 fb,fbcon

gpio_amdpt             16384  0

pinctrl_amd            20480  0

gpio_generic           16384  1 gpio_amdpt

```

If I try an xinit as mr root right after boot I get an X server and an xterm sitting in the process list but the display goes into power save mode immediately on the HDMI port.  Everything in Xorg.0.log though looks like things should be just hunky dory.  

```
# more /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    36.366] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[    36.366] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    36.366] Build Operating System: Linux 4.13.1-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    36.367] Current Operating System: Linux mike 4.13.1-gentoo #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 14:19:24 EDT 2017 x8

6_64

[    36.367] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-4.13.1-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro dobtrfs selinux=0 video=H

DMI-A:1280X1024

[    36.367] Build Date: 16 September 2017  08:29:33PM

[    36.367]  

[    36.367] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    36.367]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    36.367] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    36.367] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 16 21:13:16 2017

[    36.369] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    36.369] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    36.369] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    36.369] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    36.370] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    36.370] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    36.370] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[    36.370] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    36.370] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    36.370] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    36.370] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    36.371] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    36.371]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    36.371] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    36.371]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    36.371] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    36.371]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    36.371] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    36.371]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    36.371]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    36.371] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    36.371]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    36.371]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    36.371] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    36.371] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    36.371] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    36.371] (II) Loader magic: 0x813c40

[    36.371] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    36.371]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    36.371]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[    36.371]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[    36.371]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[    36.371] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    36.379] (--) PCI:*(0:12:0:0) 1002:67ff:1458:2301 rev 207, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/2097152,

 0xfe900000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    36.380] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    36.381] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    36.392] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.392]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    36.392]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[    36.392] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    36.392] (II) Applying OutputClass "AMDgpu" to /dev/dri/card0

[    36.392]    loading driver: amdgpu

[    36.392] (==) Matched amdgpu as autoconfigured driver 0

[    36.392] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 1

[    36.392] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 2

[    36.392] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 3

[    36.392] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 4

[    36.392] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 5

[    36.392] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    36.392] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"

[    36.392] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so

[    36.396] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.396]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.4.0

[    36.396]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    36.396]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    36.396] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    36.396] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    36.396] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.396]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 7.10.0

[    36.396]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    36.396]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    36.422] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    36.422] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    36.425] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.425]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 7.10.0

[    36.425]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    36.425]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    36.425] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    36.425] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    36.426] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.426]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4

[    36.426]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    36.426]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    36.426] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    36.426] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    36.426] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.426]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.4.4

[    36.426]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    36.426]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    36.426] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    36.426] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    36.427] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.427]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.3.4

[    36.427]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    36.427]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    36.427] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:

        All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver

[    36.427] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24), ATI FireMV 2400,

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24), ATI FireGL M24 GL,

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380), ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3), ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4),

        ATI Radeon 9500, ATI Radeon 9600TX, ATI FireGL Z1, ATI Radeon 9800SE,

        ATI Radeon 9800, ATI FireGL X2, ATI Radeon 9600, ATI Radeon 9600SE,

        ATI Radeon 9600XT, ATI FireGL T2, ATI Radeon 9650, ATI FireGL RV360,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW,

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1), ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO, ATI Radeon 9000,

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420), ATI FireGL X3 (R420),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420), ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420),

        ATI Radeon X850 (R480), ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480), ATI Radeon Mobility M7,

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7, ATI Radeon Mobility M6,

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9), ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9),

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro, ATI FireGL X1,

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO, ATI Radeon 9800XT,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10), ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11),

        ATI Radeon, ATI FireGL 8700/8800, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9100,

        ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon VE/7000, ATI ES1000,

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22), ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL, ATI Radeon X800 (R423), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423), ATI Radeon X800SE (R423),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430), ATI Radeon X800 (R430),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423), ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26), ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX, ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M, ATI Radeon 9250, ATI Radeon 9200,

        ATI Radeon 9200SE, ATI FireMV 2200, ATI Radeon X300 (RV370),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370), ATI Radeon X550 (RV370),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370), ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28),

        ATI Radeon X850, ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410),

        ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410),

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility FireGL V7200,

        ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300, ATI Mobility FireGL V7100,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI FireGL V3300,

        ATI FireGL V3350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Mobility FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro,

        ATI FireGL V3400, ATI Mobility FireGL V5250,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT,

        ATI FireGL V5200, ATI Radeon X2300HD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI AMD Stream Processor,

        ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570,

        ATI FireGL V7400, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT, ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600,

        ATI FireGL V7600, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI FirePro RV770,

        AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

        ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI RV610,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI Radeon HD 2350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400,

        ATI RADEON E2400, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2, ATI Radeon HD3870 X2,

        ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170,

        ATI Radeon HD 4550, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI FirePro V3700,

        ATI FireMV 2450, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO2,

        ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

        AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, CYPRESS,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

        AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

        ATI Radeon HD 5670, ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series,

        REDWOOD, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR, ATI FirePro 2270,

        ATI Radeon HD 5450, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,

        AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,

        AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, CAICOS,

        ARUBA, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, VERDE, OLAND, HAINAN, BONAIRE, KABINI,

        MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII

[    36.429] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    36.429] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[    36.429] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    36.429] (--) using VT number 7

[    36.443] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    36.448] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    36.448] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[    36.448] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    36.448] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    36.448] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    36.449] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.449]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.2

[    36.449]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    36.449] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[    36.449] (II) AMDGPU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    36.449] (==) AMDGPU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    36.449] (II) AMDGPU(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    36.449] (==) AMDGPU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    36.449] (==) AMDGPU(0): RGB weight 888

[    36.449] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    36.449] (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x67ff)

[    36.449] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    36.449] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    36.449] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    36.450] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.450]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    36.450]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    36.450] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    36.450] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    36.450] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    36.653] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[    36.653] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[    36.653] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[    36.666] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.666]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    36.666]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    36.666] (II) glamor: OpenGL accelerated X.org driver based.

[    36.669] (II) glamor: EGL version 1.5 (DRI2):

[    36.672] (II) AMDGPU(0): glamor detected, initialising EGL layer.

[    36.672] (==) AMDGPU(0): TearFree property default: auto

[    36.672] (II) AMDGPU(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[    36.696] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

[    36.766] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 has no monitor section

[    36.767] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DVI-D-0 has no monitor section

[    36.790] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output HDMI-A-0

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a0aa  Serial#: 809914444

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): Year: 2016  Week: 6

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): Digital Display Input

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 80  vert.: 33

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    36.861] (II) AMDGPU(0): redX: 0.636 redY: 0.347   greenX: 0.312 greenY: 0.622

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): blueX: 0.148 blueY: 0.053   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported established timings:

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): 720x400@70Hz

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@60Hz

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): 640x480@75Hz

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@60Hz

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): 800x600@75Hz

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported standard timings:

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): #3: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): #4: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 319.8 MHz   Image Size:  798 x 335 mm

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 3440  h_sync: 3520  h_sync_end 3552 h_blank_end 3600 h_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1440  v_sync: 1468  v_sync_end 1478 v_blanking: 1481 v_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Serial No: PXF7961V0FPL

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Monitor name: DELL U3415W

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Ranges: V min: 48 V max: 85 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 89 kHz, PixClock max 325 MHz

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 265.2 MHz   Image Size:  798 x 335 mm

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 3440  h_sync: 3520  h_sync_end 3552 h_blank_end 3600 h_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1440  v_sync: 1461  v_sync_end 1471 v_blanking: 1474 v_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 157.8 MHz   Image Size:  798 x 335 mm

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 3440  h_sync: 3520  h_sync_end 3552 h_blank_end 3600 h_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1440  v_sync: 1448  v_sync_end 1458 v_blanking: 1461 v_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 198.0 MHz   Image Size:  798 x 335 mm

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 2560  h_sync: 2708  h_sync_end 2752 h_blank_end 3000 h_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1091  v_sync_end 1096 v_blanking: 1100 v_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 159.9 MHz   Image Size:  798 x 335 mm

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 1720  h_sync: 1760  h_sync_end 1792 h_blank_end 1800 h_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1440  v_sync: 1446  v_sync_end 1454 v_blanking: 1481 v_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): clock: 241.5 MHz   Image Size:  798 x 335 mm

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): h_active: 2560  h_sync: 2608  h_sync_end 2640 h_blank_end 2720 h_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): v_active: 1440  v_sync: 1443  v_sync_end 1448 v_blanking: 1481 v_border: 0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID (in hex):

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    00ffffffffffff0010acaaa04c504630

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    061a010380502178eafd25a2584f9f26

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    0d5054a54b00714f81008180a940d1c0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    010101010101e77c70a0d0a029505020

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    ca041e4f3100001a000000ff00505846

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    37393631563046504c0a000000fc0044

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    454c4c205533343135570a20000000fd

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    0030551e5920000a2020202020200198

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    020320f14d9005040302071601141f12

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    135a2309070765030c00200083010000

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    9d6770a0d0a0225050205a041e4f3100

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    001a9f3d70a0d0a0155050208a001e4f

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    3100001a584d00b8a1381440942cb500

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    1e4f3100001e7a3eb85060a029502820

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    68001e4f3100001a565e00a0a0a02950

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0):    302035001e4f3100001a000000000048

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Printing probed modes for output HDMI-A-0

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "3440x1440"x60.0  319.75  3440 3520 3552 3600  1440 1468 1478 1481 +hsyn

c -vsync (88.8 kHz eP)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "3440x1440"x50.0  265.25  3440 3520 3552 3600  1440 1461 1471 1474 +hsyn

c -vsync (73.7 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "3440x1440"x30.0  157.75  3440 3520 3552 3600  1440 1448 1458 1461 +hsyn

c -vsync (43.8 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "2560x1440"x60.0  241.50  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1481 +hsyn

c -vsync (88.8 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "2560x1080"x60.0  198.00  2560 2708 2752 3000  1080 1091 1096 1100 +hsyn

c +vsync (66.0 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1720x1440"x60.0  159.94  1720 1760 1792 1800  1440 1446 1454 1481 +hsyn

c -vsync (88.9 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 -hsyn

c -vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsyn

c +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsyn

c +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  148.35  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsyn

c +vsync (67.4 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x60.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 inte

rlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x50.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1094 1125 inte

rlace +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x59.9   74.18  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 inte

rlace +hsync +vsync (33.7 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsyn

c +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsyn

c +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsyn

c +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.9   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 +hsync -vs

ync (49.3 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vs

ync (67.5 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vs

ync (45.0 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x50.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vs

ync (37.5 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.18  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vs

ync (45.0 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vs

ync (60.0 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vs

ync (48.4 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync 

(46.9 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync 

(37.9 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576"x50.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (

31.2 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x576i"x50.0   13.50  720 732 795 864  576 580 586 625 interlace -hsy

nc -vsync (15.6 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x60.0   27.03  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (

31.5 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.9   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (

31.5 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480i"x60.0   13.51  720 739 801 858  480 488 494 525 interlace -hsy

nc -vsync (15.8 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x480i"x59.9   13.50  720 739 801 858  480 488 494 525 interlace -hsy

nc -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (

37.5 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (

31.5 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (

31.5 kHz e)

[    36.862] (II) AMDGPU(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (

31.5 kHz e)

[    36.863] (II) AMDGPU(0): EDID for output DVI-D-0

[    36.863] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[    36.863] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 connected

[    36.863] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output DVI-D-0 disconnected

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): Output HDMI-A-0 using initial mode 3440x1440 +0+0

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): mem size init: gart size :bfe3a000 vram size: s:7e395000 visible:e395000

[    36.864] (==) AMDGPU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    36.864] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    36.864] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    36.864] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    36.864] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[    36.864] (II) Unloading radeon

[    36.864] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    36.864] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    36.864] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    36.864] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    36.864] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"

[    36.864] (II) Unloading fbdevhw

[    36.864] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    36.864] (II) Unloading vesa

[    36.864] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: radeonsi

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: radeonsi

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): Front buffer pitch: 13824 bytes

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): SYNC extension fences enabled

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): Present extension enabled

[    36.864] (==) AMDGPU(0): DRI3 enabled

[    36.864] (==) AMDGPU(0): Backing store enabled

[    36.864] (II) AMDGPU(0): Direct rendering enabled

[    36.870] (II) AMDGPU(0): Use GLAMOR acceleration.

[    36.870] (II) AMDGPU(0): Acceleration enabled

[    36.870] (==) AMDGPU(0): DPMS enabled

[    36.870] (==) AMDGPU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    36.870] (II) AMDGPU(0): Set up textured video (glamor)

[    36.870] (II) AMDGPU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    36.933] (--) RandR disabled

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    36.934] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    36.935] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized radeonsi

[    36.935] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    36.935] (II) AMDGPU(0): Setting screen physical size to 910 x 381

[    36.992] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    36.992] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    36.992] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    36.992] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[    36.992] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[    36.996] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.996]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.25.1

[    36.996]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    36.996]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[    36.996] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    36.996] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    36.996] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[    36.996] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    36.997] (II) event1  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    36.997] (II) event1  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    36.997] (II) event1  - (II) Power Button: (II) device removed

[    37.018] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    37.018] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    37.018] (II) event1  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    37.018] (II) event1  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    37.018] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    37.018] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    37.018] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    37.018] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    37.018] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    37.018] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

[    37.018] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    37.019] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    37.019] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    37.019] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) device removed

[    37.038] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/even

t0"

[    37.038] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    37.038] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    37.038] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[    37.038] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard (/dev/input

/event3)

[    37.039] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchal

l"

[    37.039] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catc

hall"

[    37.039] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard'

[    37.039] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: always reports core events

[    37.039] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[    37.039] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    37.039] (II) event3  - (II) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: K

eyboard

[    37.039] (II) event3  - (II) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[    37.039] (II) event3  - (II) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (II) device removed

[    37.058] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.1/0000:11:00.3/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.

0/0003:045E:00B0.0001/input/input11/event3"

[    37.058] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard" (type

: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    37.058] (II) event3  - (II) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: K

eyboard

[    37.058] (II) event3  - (II) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[    37.058] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard (/dev/input

/event4)

[    37.058] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchal

l"

[    37.058] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catc

hall"

[    37.058] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard'

[    37.059] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: always reports core events

[    37.059] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    37.059] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    37.059] (II) event4  - (II) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: K

eyboard

[    37.059] (II) event4  - (II) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[    37.059] (II) event4  - (II) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (II) device removed

[    37.078] (II) libinput: Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: needs a virtual subdevice

[    37.078] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.1/0000:11:00.3/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.

1/0003:045E:00B0.0002/input/input12/event4"

[    37.078] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard" (type

: MOUSE, id 9)

[    37.078] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[    37.078] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[    37.078] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    37.078] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    37.078] (II) event4  - (II) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: K

eyboard

[    37.078] (II) event4  - (II) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[    37.079] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball (/dev/input/event5)

[    37.079] (**) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    37.079] (**) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[    37.079] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball'

[    37.079] (**) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: always reports core events

[    37.079] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    37.079] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    37.131] (II) event5  - (II) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: (II) is tagged by udev as: Mouse Trackball

[    37.131] (II) event5  - (II) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: (II) device is a pointer

[    37.131] (II) event5  - (II) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: (II) device removed

[    37.146] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.1/0000:11:00.3/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.

0/0003:047D:2048.0003/input/input13/event5"

[    37.146] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball" (type: MOUSE, id 10

)

[    37.146] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[    37.146] (**) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[    37.146] (**) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    37.146] (**) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    37.198] (II) event5  - (II) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: (II) is tagged by udev as: Mouse Trackball

[    37.198] (II) event5  - (II) Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball: (II) device is a pointer

[    37.198] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    37.198] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    37.199] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    37.199] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    37.199] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    37.199] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[    37.199] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    37.199] (II) event2  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    37.199] (II) event2  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[    37.199] (II) event2  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device removed

[    37.216] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2"

[    37.216] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[    37.216] (II) event2  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    37.216] (II) event2  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[    37.218] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchal

l"

[    37.218] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catc

hall"

[    37.218] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard'

[    37.219] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: always reports core events

[    37.219] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    37.219] (**) Option "_source" "_driver/libinput"

[    37.219] (II) libinput: Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard: is a virtual subdevice

[    37.219] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.1/0000:11:00.3/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.

1/0003:045E:00B0.0002/input/input12/event4"

[    37.219] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft® Digital Media Pro Keyboard" (type

: KEYBOARD, id 12)

```

I only wonder if the messages about powerplay in dmesg may have something to do with the Dell panel going to sleep:

[code:1:9d24b2180d]# dmesg | grep amdgpu

[    4.346753] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[    4.405570] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff

[    4.405833] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: VRAM: 2048M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF (2048M used)

[    4.405835] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: GTT: 3072M 0x0000000080000000 - 0x000000013FFFFFFF

[    4.405925] [drm] amdgpu: 2048M of VRAM memory ready

[    4.405926] [drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.

[    4.407852] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: using MSI.

[    4.407868] [drm] amdgpu: irq initialized.

[    4.608341] amdgpu: [powerplay] amdgpu: powerplay sw initialized

[    4.608565] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000008, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6008

[    4.608607] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000018, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6018

[    4.608647] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000028, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6028

[    4.608687] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000038, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6038

[    4.608724] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000048, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6048

[    4.608763] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000058, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6058

[    4.608806] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 6 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000068, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6068

[    4.608843] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 7 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000078, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6078

[    4.608878] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 8 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000088, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6088

[    4.608893] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 9 use gpu addr 0x000000008000009c, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b609c

[    4.608966] amdgpu 0000:

----------

## vaxbrat

From last message at end:

```

# dmesg | grep amdgpu

[    4.346753] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[    4.405570] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: Invalid PCI ROM header signature: expecting 0xaa55, got 0xffff

[    4.405833] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: VRAM: 2048M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF (2048M used)

[    4.405835] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: GTT: 3072M 0x0000000080000000 - 0x000000013FFFFFFF

[    4.405925] [drm] amdgpu: 2048M of VRAM memory ready

[    4.405926] [drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.

[    4.407852] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: amdgpu: using MSI.

[    4.407868] [drm] amdgpu: irq initialized.

[    4.608341] amdgpu: [powerplay] amdgpu: powerplay sw initialized

[    4.608565] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000008, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6008

[    4.608607] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000018, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6018

[    4.608647] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000028, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6028

[    4.608687] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000038, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6038

[    4.608724] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000048, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6048

[    4.608763] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000058, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6058

[    4.608806] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 6 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000068, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6068

[    4.608843] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 7 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000078, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6078

[    4.608878] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 8 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000088, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b6088

[    4.608893] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 9 use gpu addr 0x000000008000009c, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b609c

[    4.608966] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 10 use gpu addr 0x00000000800000ac, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b60ac

[    4.609002] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 11 use gpu addr 0x00000000800000bc, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b60bc

[    4.609343] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 12 use gpu addr 0x000000000082d420, cpu addr 0xffffab1408c5a420

[    4.609427] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 13 use gpu addr 0x00000000800000dc, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b60dc

[    4.609458] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fence driver on ring 14 use gpu addr 0x00000000800000ec, cpu addr 0xffffa17db20b60ec

[    4.669202] amdgpu: [powerplay] [AVFS] Something is broken. See log!

[    4.671989] amdgpu: [powerplay] Can't find requested voltage id in vdd_dep_on_sclk table!

[    4.675862] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[    4.675879] amdgpu: [powerplay] 

[    5.440434] fbcon: amdgpudrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    5.924699] amdgpu 0000:0c:00.0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device

[    5.930551] [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.18.0 20150101 for 0000:0c:00.0 on minor 0

```

----------

## vaxbrat

So I had an initial install with a stage 3 minimal tarball from the last few weeks thus using gcc 5.4.  Things seemed a little hinky building out because gcc would bomb out on me periodically with a segfault or other apparently random error.  Then yesterday I decided to unmask gcc to unstable and got 6.4.  Started an emerge -e world and things have been going non-stop since.  Today I see the ryzen thread update in the forums and noticed that the first post in the thread mumbled something about missing a couple of instructions versus bulldozer and using gcc 6.x instead.  I wonder if this is what was biting me in the posterior all along with the amdgpu heartburn.  Film at 11.

----------

## mir3x

There is another thread - Segfaults during compilation on AMD Ryzen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1061546-highlight-ryzen.html

Basically if your ryzen is produced <= 25 week there is high chance it will segfault, and u will have to RMA it.

Probabaly if u try emerge gcc7.2 10 times in a row and mesa 30 times and it wont segfault u should have good one ( it depends also on bios and kernel settings how often it will occur).

Week info is only on cpu, so no chance to see it without removing fan.

There is also wiki page for ryzen

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ryzen

----------

## vaxbrat

And if you follow those, you would see me talking about that part of the problem.  I've gotten one successful round of emerge -e system and emerge -e world out of the way and found that getting rid of the non-zen bulldozer instructions and throttling back to at least -j8 fixes my segfault issue.  I just started another round after switching from hdmi to displayport 4k cables during a reboot where I've kicked things back up to -j16.

As for the AMDGPU issue.... it is now happily driving my dell panel over a displayport cable which specifically says 4k res on the package.  I could have sworn the hdmi cable I bought way back when was good enough, but you never really know just looking at the shells.  So now I know what sort of garbage you get when you try to use a slower hdmi standard cable when trying to drive 4k modes.  The console text looks like everything got squashed to the left, and the xorg display pretty much just gives up and goes into power save mode, never to return.

----------

